# huge endler



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think my male guppie impregnated my female endler!!! AHHHH!!! what are the outcomes? im scurred!!! but she looks like shes gonna burst with eggs and her gravid spot is huge. any suggestions?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not shur if they can mate. But Endlers are livebearing fish so they dont have eggs.


----------

